# Long Tailed Rooster



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

This ol' boy was shot in late December up in Nor Dak this last year. He's sportin' a 25 1/2 inch tail. Second longest one I've ever seen... 8)

Enjoy

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u263/tex-o-bob/jumping****.jpg


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Boy that sure is one good looking mount.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

+1


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a huge tail. Wonderful mount.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Lookin' nice Tex. 25.5 is pretty friggin' sweet.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

25 1/2 inches? Wow, that's taller than Northslope!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Loke said:


> 25 1/2 inches? Wow, that's taller than Northslope!


 -/O_- -/|\-


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Great bird!!!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Laugh it up ugly people. Is that Jared's bird?


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a nice looking **** it is the second biggest I have seen as well but seriously that is a beautiful bird great job.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

C'est magnifique!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Laugh it up ugly people. Is that Jared's bird?


No, Jared still has a year to wait...


----------

